# Audi Q7 Sportback... Taking it to the BMW X6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This is technically called the A7. It's a design by an independent Iranian designer Farzad Barkhordary as part of a design exposition in Tehran. It's interesting to consider... a 4-door coupe based on an SUV and BMW certainly already produces such a car.
Check out more information on the Iranian design exposition here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Check out more photos of the concept here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2009


----------

